
“So What the Hell Is Magic Leap Doing?” - Impossible
http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2017-07-11-so-what-the-hell-is-magic-leap-doing
======
DiabloD3
After reading the article, I think I can deliver an effective tl;dr: they
aren't doing anything of note but claim they are but "can't talk about it."

